

Ask HN - How do you avoid distrations? - factorialboy

The distractions:<p>* Unimportant emails<p>* Facebook<p>* Twitter<p>* Analytics (I check them every few hours, do I need to? Probably not)<p>* YouTube<p>* Reddit<p>* HackerNews<p>How do you discipline yourself?
======
stephengillie
I use my phone as my "communication bucket". I'm only signed into FB, Twitter,
personal email, and HN on my phone. When I get a spare moment, I check my
phone. I naturally prioritize text messages first, then email, phone calls,
twitter, HN, FB, etc. The key here is to be busy enough that you don't have
time to check your phone.

Youtube and other online video doesn't distract me. I usually play one in the
background when doing other things. I don't even like when news articles or
blog posts are video-only. _shrug_

At work, my inbox is combo to-do list and "eventually get-around-to list".
Each project gets its own inbox. I judiciously use rules to route mail to the
correct inbox, and routine noise is automatically marked as read. At work, FB,
Twitter, HN, texts, etc are still phone-only. (ok, I'm actually on HN at work,
but that's due to under-employment :D )

------
Zakuzaa
Use these sites only in incognito mode, making yourself login to them every
time you want to use. It might just work on subconscious level. Remember to
close the window every single time.

~~~
namank
Sometimes, I'll log out so the next time I go visit the site, I have the
buffer period of login time where I can change my mind before being subject to
the content that makes it so attractive.

------
jakejake
Well the fact that we're here on HN indicates we may not be the best to
dispense advice!

That being said I use a Chrome plugin <http://www.stayfocusd.com/> and during
my working hours I limit the amount of time I can spend on certain sites. It's
actually pretty helpful without making me feel that I'm cut off from my
favorite sites - I usually almost never have my time limit expire. It really
makes you aware of how much time you're spending on non-productive sites,
though.

------
hodgesmr
I'm a big fan of the Chrome addon called Concentrate -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/idfmgklhndkcggamad...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/idfmgklhndkcggamadboiaepmohpjhjj)
. It allows you to create a blacklist of websites and then it doesn't allow
you to navigate to them for a set time period. Of course, you could always
switch browsers, but if you're resorting to things like that, I can't help
you.

------
freditup
My only real method is to turn off my modem, which has problems in itself, but
is actually pretty effective most of the time. But now that I just bought the
Humble Bundle, even that may not work :D

------
runjake
By making a conscious commitment and developing the willpower and discipline,
and sticking to it.

